# Bosch 1617EVSPK: a fine museum piece



## seriousturtle (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know about museum quality, but I have 2 of these sets and still love them. If there was a good way to collect dust off them, I would love to hear some ideas.


----------



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I've been using this exact tool for 3 years and love it!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been using my 1617EVSPK for over four years and *love* it. And because I love it I want to give you a heads up so you love it…it has one design flaw. The on/off switch is not a sealed switch. At some point in time you will go to turn on the router and it will not turn on. This is caused by sawdust getting into the switch and in-between the contacts. I was able to dismantle the top part of the router, pop the switch out, carefully separate the switch housing and then clean all the contacts. Boom…it fired right back up again. I have seen some people complain about it and get Bosch customer service involved…but all they will do is send you another un-sealed switch. If you plan to use it in a router table with a separate on/off switch assembly, meaning the router switch will always be on, just put some tape over the switch to try and keep dust out.

One thing I haven't had the time to do is see if I can cross-reference the switch they use with a sealed unit. That would make this router bullet proof!

Enjoy!


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I also have this rotor. I have done a lot of circle cuts with it using a plexiglass plate. Runs and cuts very smoothly. Love it


----------



## foleyinmaine (Jun 8, 2012)

Jeff: Thanks for the heads-up on the switch. It would surprize me if Bosch allowed the switch problem to persist for over four years. We'll see!


----------



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

As I understand, the problem with the switch failing has been resolved in newer models of this motor.

I have the same set, and love it too!


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

Correct, I believe it was 2006/2007 that the models being made had the new switch, though some stores that had a good sized stock sold models like that for a year or two afterwards. On the very off chance you got one with the unsealed switch, there are two things you can do. 1. Call Bosch, and they will send you a new switch free of charge. 2. Clean out the switch when it gets full. Take care for the small parts within the switch, but it takes about 15minutes total to get your router back up and running.


----------



## vernonator (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 on this kit, have one and love it, got the under table base for it and it is rocksolid performer.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I have one of these too- in addition to a 1611 (about 18 years old) and a colt… all three are very well engineered and manufactured routers- I like using all three.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad your situation is resolved, but, for future reference … it only takes a few minutes to make a new base for your router that can be made to directly accept the standard P.C. bushings.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Boy that stinks about the adapter. I had to search high and low to find one. Information about the adapter is not well documented by Bosch. What burns my bum is they sent you one free when I had to burn half a tank of gas roaming the streets looking for it.

I like the router kit and it has worked great for me.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I have one of these in my Veritas router table. I love it! I wonder if I could buy the plunge base for it by itself?


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

Love that kit!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice review, wish I could give the porter cable 690 the same….One day I'll need the bosch and buy it..


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

Love that Bosch router combo. I don't own one myself but I hear nothing but great things about it. Quality tool.


----------



## mjfnh (May 8, 2012)

Ya know, I cant say enough about all Bosch tools. I have a Bosch jig saw that I'm had probably 15 years? I have used that thing on stuff I had no business using it on…like metal cutting. It's still as accurate and smooth as the day I bought it. I just purchased their Orbital sander, and am amazed! There is NO dust generated, everything goes right into the plastic filter. Real nice tool. Bosch really does it right with all their stuff. I have my eye currently on the router set you have, and their 3" belt sander.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I'm a Bosch convert myself, as I left the yellow/black and the gray/black and I'm not going back.

thanks,
M


----------



## rodneyh (Feb 8, 2011)

I've had this router for about a year. Up until a couple months ago it was my only router, so I'd have to switch it back and forth between the fixed base (mounted in my table) and the plunge base. The motor is getting really scratched up and is harder and harder to move back and forth. I definitely would not recommend it if it's your only router. A few months ago, I picked up a Bench Dog router table with the proshop fence and 2.25 hp Triton router on craigslist for $225. For a table mount, the Triton is better in every way possible - bit changes are above the table, height adjustment is superior, and it has WAY more power. I'll keep the Bosch for hand work (which it does very well), but if I was to rate it as an only router in the shop, I'd only give it a 2 or 3.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

Those beautiful wooden handles go back to when Stanley made the Grandfather to this router. I have used the PC 690 routers for years. some time ago I bought my first 1617evspk. The next time they went on sale, I bought another one. I really can not say enough good things about this router. FYI the PC sub base screws directly to this router. Bosch put predrilled and tapped holes that match up to it.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading many reviews and comparing many different routers I chose this package deal. My choices came down to the Bosch 1617EVSPk and the Porter Cable 895Pk which included the PC450 trim router. I ultimately chose the Bosch due to the Porter Cable having too many reviews as recent as September of this year complaining of problems. The PC had the dust extraction option, hard case and palm router included at Woodcraft for $299.

Too many consistent reviews on various websites kept indicating base plate problems, excessive "runout/movement" in the router bit range on the PC. I didn't want to take the chance of my purchase being in that group. I might not have gotten a package with any of those problems. But I counted a number of the reviews I read out of hundreds that indicated problems. I don't want to say the percentage of reviews I read that indicated problems but for me it was too high. Of course not every buyer posts a review on the internet, but many do.

For my projects the Bosch will do everything I need in a router combo. I originally was looking at the Milwaukee 5625-20 and the PC 7518 but realized I wasn't going to be routing raised panel bits for five hours a day. Also I wanted the capability to be able to plunge route. The palm router option was a very nice option to have with the PC but that wasn't why I was looking at a router package in the first place. I wasn't sure if including the PC450 in the package deal was a way for PC to entice people to purchase the 895PK versus another option. I've got four projects currently in the works that require the use of a router for edging purposes and this will purchase will do exactly what I need.

The fixed base will be mounted in my new router table.

Thanks to;

Lumberjocks
Wood magazine
Woodcraft
Amazon
Rockler
Youtube.com
And a grain of salt from and for each for the information posted.


----------

